
Jonathan Haidt: “The Age of Outrage” - rblion
https://www.city-journal.org/html/age-outrage-15608.html
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
> He drew on the moral resources of the American civil religion to activate
> our shared identity and values: “When the architects of our republic wrote
> the magnificent words of the Constitution and the Declaration of
> Independence, they were signing a promissory note.” And: “I still have a
> dream. It is a dream deeply rooted in the American dream. I have a dream
> that one day this nation will rise up and live out the true meaning of its
> creed: ‘We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created
> equal.’”

Martin Luther King Jr famously appealed to the Bible and founding documents of
America as the basis for civil rights. Now that those two have been trashed by
current society, to what broadly agreed upon standard will the civil rights
reformers of today appeal?

~~~
tlb
I think both documents will continue to inspire people for a long time.

But you don't need old documents to inspire a movement. Greta Thunberg is
doing fine without.

~~~
frittig
Greta is fine at preaching to the choir. I highly doubt that there were people
who did not agree with her, but then after listening to her speech, agreed
with her.

~~~
tlb
MLK was preaching to the choir, for that matter. Many of his white listeners
had a general belief that segregation was bad, but didn’t think they could
change anything by themselves. When you get enough such people together, they
start to act. Climate may be the same story, 50 years later.

